# Hello - comparison table for IM, IVI, Reprofit, others?



## lafcadio (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello

My wife and I are investigating DE abroad.  I've contacted IM, IVI Alicante, CERAM, and Reprofit in Czech.  Has anyone done a comparison table of cost, tests carried out on donors, success rates, waiting times, age of donors, characteristics one can stipulate, etc etc?  I think i saw it mentioned on a post recently but now can't find it again!

Thank you
J


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi J
I did one a long time ago on cerem, im and IVI - i will try and dig it out but i think i might have deleted it!!!!
What i did do was write out all the questions that i needed answers for e.g. what tests were needed; cost; issues around donors etc, waiting list, how to get there etc.  I then emailed each of the clinics and got the answers from them .... and then drew up a "spreadsheet" - okay just tables but it sounds better saying spreadsheet!
If i can find it i will send it to you although it was done about 2 years ago ...
good luck to you and your wife (you might want to have a look at the reviews done on clinics abroad as it often has helpful information on each clinic as well)


----------



## MrsBunny (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi lafcadio

To add to what Safarigirl says, if you haven't done so already, you may want to go onto the 'country' boards for the clinics concerned - 
Spain:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=356.0

Czech Republic:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

If you go to these boards it is easy to post a query asking your questions as the people on these boards are using the clinics you are interested in.
On the Spain board there is a 'ceram chat' thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146048.0
which is the best place to ask questions about having treatment at Ceram.

Safarigirl did a lot of good work a couple of years ago - it's probably about time another spreadsheet was compiled - I think that many of us are just too bogged down in doing our research to do one!
Good luck to you both
Mrs Bunny


----------

